# Looking for vintage mongoose



## Durfmeyer (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm looking for a vintage mongoose two four bicycle or a 26 inch kos kruiser. Looking for anything from a showbike to a project.


----------



## freddy (Oct 16, 2020)

Try looking in Bmx museum.com


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Oct 19, 2020)

Those are very rare and are now in the thousands of dollars. Good luck finding one for cheap.


----------

